# Boxer



## lorteti hr




----------



## Da' Manster!

nice looking JD you got there!...


----------



## scent troll

very nice. ours look really similar

im diggin that wood you have in there. really natural look


----------



## lorteti hr

thanks guys..
here is the pic for you..


----------



## scent troll

^ thats what im talkin about









god i truly love these fish
thats a great shot


----------



## lorteti hr

thanks..
I really like this fish..very active and they don t show any fear to any fish..
fighter to the bone..


----------



## scent troll

yes ive found with jacks that when kept solo they tend to be more commonly shy in behavior. but as you well know they are anything but with company. i think theyre just smart. tough as nails...and smart.

i feebly attempted to pair up my jack with other semi aggressive cichlids a few years back and over night i lost one and the others i tried were all wounded before i could remove them. as it should be now with mine he is solo. yes that means hes a little less active then normally would be, but hes so damn good looking its worth it.


----------



## Da' Manster!

So in your opinion (since I've never own Jacks) are they better kept as solo fish instead of groups or shoals?


----------



## lorteti hr

Da said:


> So in your opinion (since I've never own Jacks) are they better kept as solo fish instead of groups or shoals?


if I can I would keep a pair..
my female died in transport


----------



## scent troll

manny yes. jacks are like the rhombs of the cichlid world. not as extreme but the last fish a jack would get along with is another jack. 
most jacks will coexist fine with larger cichlids...but pairing them up is a crap shoot. either youll get a mating pair or youll get sparing partners. in rare cases im sure theres exceptions to that rule but the fishes nature leaves it being a solitary semi-aggressive cichlid. even in the largest of tanks you will find them protecting a small cave or piece of bogwood instead of patroling a whole tank


----------



## Da' Manster!

thanks!..I was considering doing a jack tank and/or some kind of cichlids!...Appreciate the info!...


----------



## scent troll

like a rhomb you gotta have a love for the fish because most jacks will challange your patience. easy easy easy fish to keep. but not the most exciting by any stretch. to really see a jack flourish its best to keep them in a large semi-aggressive community tank.


----------



## lorteti hr

Ocellatus2000 said:


> like a rhomb you gotta have a love for the fish because most jacks will challange your patience. easy easy easy fish to keep. but not the most exciting by any stretch. to really see a jack flourish its best to keep them in a large semi-aggressive community tank.


yea like I keep mine..


----------



## scent troll

not mine...hes all alone in his tank. they few times i experimented with tank mates it ended badly for the new fish. so im stuck with a cave dwelling jack lol. couldnt be happier regardless. but you're doing it the best way


----------



## Da' Manster!

Just goes to show that you can have success doing it both ways!...


----------



## nightwolf

thoses jd look great!


----------

